# Baby Blanket in crib for 10 month old?



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

My sister asked me this evening if I knew if it was safe to put a baby blanket in the crib with my 10 month old niece. She stopped putting her in the sleep sack because she can stand now and has just started to walk and she doesn't want her to trip. But she wants her to be warm enough. So should she use a blanket or just dress her in footy PJs?


----------



## MissE (May 12, 2007)

Both my kids had a blanket, crib quilt in their beds at that age. I'd still dress them in footie PJs and a onesie underneath because they didn't know how to cover themselves with the blanket.

If the LO can stand, chances are she's gonna wake up when there's blanket over her head or near her nose and move away from it to get air.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I wouldn't have a problem with that, but the baby probably won't keep it on anyways. Halo does not make a sleep sack with leg holes: http://www.toysrus.com/product/index...LAID=429756229


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

I have a small blanket in the crib with DD (10 months adjusted age), and don't worry about it, though any younger than 9 months, I probably wouldn't have felt ok with it.


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

all my boys had blankets as loveys by that point. They were the plush feeling crib blanket. I think they were about 9ish months if not earlier


----------



## tracymom1 (May 7, 2008)

I gave DD a blanket when she was 8 months because she demonstrated several times that she could easily move it from her face (i observed naps on the floor with one). It has been a few weeks now and she LOVES it! It has become her lovey and won't sleep without it!


----------



## Hannah'sMommy (Oct 12, 2009)

I asked almost this same question recently for our 8 month DD, here's the link:

http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...431&highlight=

I feel more comfortable leaving her with a blanket now, but it's wrapped up around her, not just loose. Plus, she is extremely mobile (crawls/cruises and pulls herself up), and she'll pull stuff away from her face (like when we're playing peek-a-boo).


----------

